# How many recordings on Hopper simultaneously?



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Wait until people find out they cannot record 6 things at one time with the Hopper.

And I thought people were against forced recordings to their DVRs?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Curtis0620 said:


> Wait until people find out they cannot record 6 things at one time with the Hopper.
> 
> And I thought people were against forced recordings to their DVRs?


What? This post seems out of nowhere... and technically is incorrect anyway, because with the primetime anytime recording 4 LiLs, and the 2 other tuners... you certainly could be recording 6 things at one time.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Curtis0620 said:


> Wait until people find out they cannot record 6 things at one time with the Hopper.
> 
> And I thought people were against forced recordings to their DVRs?


Your research is flawed.


----------



## Bill Van (Feb 12, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> What? This post seems out of nowhere... and technically is incorrect anyway, because with the primetime anytime recording 4 LiLs, and the 2 other tuners... you certainly could be recording 6 things at one time.


Can the Hopper whole home work in conjunction with other existing Dish set top boxes to add more tuners, storage etc?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> Your research is flawed.


How many non-Prime Time shows can be recorded at one time with 1 Hopper?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Why is there no answers?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

VANBROTHERS1 said:


> Can the Hopper whole home work in conjunction with other existing Dish set top boxes to add more tuners, storage etc?


No, because they're not using the same tech. Dual-Hopper integration is Coming Soon, giving six total tuners and 2 TB of storage.



Curtis0620 said:


> How many non-Prime Time shows can be recorded at one time with 1 Hopper?


Three. Six shows using PTAT. "Cannot record six things at one time" is what you said, and you're incorrect.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

VANBROTHERS1 said:


> Can the Hopper whole home work in conjunction with other existing Dish set top boxes to add more tuners, storage etc?


To add more tuners to a H/J system, just add an additional Hopper to the mix. It was said at last weeks Team Summit that an OTA tuner for use with the H/J system was close to release. No timeline though. As far as addl. space goes, the external hard drive solution is still a supported option as has been on some previous receivers.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> No, because they're not using the same tech. Dual-Hopper integration is Coming Soon, giving six total tuners and 2 TB of storage.
> 
> Three. Six shows using PTAT. "Cannot record six things at one time" is what you said, and you're incorrect.


What are the monthly fees to do this?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_These questions have been split from the customer satisfaction thread because they had nothing to do with that thread._


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> No, because they're not using the same tech. Dual-Hopper integration is Coming Soon, giving six total tuners and 2 TB of storage.
> 
> Three. Six shows using PTAT. "Cannot record six things at one time" is what you said, and you're incorrect.


The USER cannot select 6 shows at one time to record.

That is a fact.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

:nono:


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like a DirecTV subscriber has buyer's remorse and has decided to take a dump in the competitor's front yard. 
The Hopper has three tuners. This is not classified information, anyone doing the slightest bit of research before signing a two year contract will know. PTAT records an entire transponder, up to four specific events at one time from the major networks using one tuner, while the other two tuners are open for live viewing or recording. That means six recordings during PTAT. PTAT can be toggled on and off, this is not a "forced recording" and I agree that your research is flawed.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

damondlt said:


> What are the monthly fees to do this?


$10, 6 for DVR and 4 for whole home


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Curtis0620 said:


> The USER cannot select 6 shows at one time to record.
> 
> That is a fact.


Even that isn't a fact.

The user can in fact select 6 shows to record at the same time as long as primetime anytime is enabled and four of those programs are recordings during that period.

The receiver will in fact let you set those individual timers and will automatically separate them from the primetime block later.

I grant you that you can't select just any 6 programs from any channel... but neither Dish nor anyone ever said that you could.

I'm beginning to think this thread has no point rather than the benefit of the doubt I gave for it just being in the wrong thread earlier.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Curtis0620 said:


> How many non-Prime Time shows can be recorded at one time with 1 Hopper?


Armaments: Chapter 2: Verses 9-21


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Wire Nut said:


> Looks like a DirecTV subscriber has buyer's remorse and has decided to take a dump in the competitor's front yard.


What gave it away? :lol:


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Curtis0620 said:


> Wait until people find out they cannot record 6 things at one time with the Hopper.
> 
> And I thought people were against forced recordings to their DVRs?


this coming from a directv sub :nono2:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> $10, 6 for DVR and 4 for whole home


that's just for the hopper right? I'm asking what would it cost for the hopper and 3 joey's? 
That's the only way I see 6 tuners.

OTA isn't a common setup anymore, as much as the 20 people here at dbstalk make it out to be.
I can tell you right now my Hr 34 and Hr 23 cost 
$26 in fees ($16 with my auto pay) thats HD,DVR and Whole home Dvr service, but that can record 5 shows while watching 2 live programs. Or recording 7 different shows, and can still stream up to 3 other rooms at the same time. 
So what again can the hopper and joey's do?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Joeys have no tuners in them. OTA is pretty common. And oh yeah, I forgot: I'm not wasting any more of my time responding while you're sitting there going "trolllololllolll!" behind your keyboard.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

damondlt said:


> that's just for the hopper right? I'm asking what would it cost for the hopper and 3 joey's?
> That's the only way I see 6 tuners.
> 
> OTA isn't a common setup anymore, as much as the 20 people here at dbstalk make it out to be.
> ...


be gone troll


----------



## frodob9 (Sep 5, 2008)

damondlt said:


> that's just for the hopper right? I'm asking what would it cost for the hopper and 3 joey's?
> That's the only way I see 6 tuners.
> 
> OTA isn't a common setup anymore, as much as the 20 people here at dbstalk make it out to be.
> ...


I have 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys. During primetime I can record 9 different shows while watching 4 previously recorded shows or watching any of the shows being recorded. During non-primetime I can record 6 different shows while watching 4 previously recorded shows or any of the shows being recorded. I have not yet had a need to exceed these limits. Fees for all of this - $31. I absolutly love this new system and can't wait to see what Dish does with it in the future.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Question asked and answered, so closing thread as the conversation seems to be devolving._


----------

